# Birthday gifts



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

I have seen many of the providers who sells LowEndBoxes and other hosting services giving away gifts on their birthday. Last one among them being BlueVM, and I am happy to get hold of one of their semi annual OpenVZ package. But, usually birthday gifts are given the other way. The birthday boy/girl usually gets the gift. During my childhood days, I used to get a lot of them and the biggest/costliest one being my PC, which I received 8 years ago(It still works great and run Debian 7 with XFCE, being used by my younger brothers). After that, I don't remember receiving any gifts on my Birthday.

I have seen my parents exchanging gifts on their birthdays, and even my brothers receive a lot and I too gift them usually tech gadgets. The other chance for receiving gift at this age is from your lover, which unfortunately I don't have. I don't know if this is the case with all who just passed their teenage. My last few birthdays ended up with just few wishes in FB and Twitter and a very few phone calls and messages. Also, since my birthday comes in the holiday season here, I didn't get much chance to celebrate it during the school/college days.

What about the birthday celebration of others over here? Share about the gifts you received and how much it meant for you.

Now, coming to the main point, I am turning 23 tomorrow(May 25th) and I am happy to receive any sort of gifts . Being a community that discusses about Virtual Servers, you can gift me with VPS's or the providers can offer me an internship or what so ever.

Side Note: I personally know few who are against birthday gifts and celebrations as they feel like every birthday makes you closer to death. This post is not for them.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 24, 2013)

My gift is happy birthday


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

bizzard said:


> I have seen many of the providers who sells LowEndBoxes and other hosting services giving away gifts on their birthday. Last one among them being BlueVM, and I am happy to get hold of one of their semi annual OpenVZ package. But, usually birthday gifts are given the other way. The birthday boy/girl usually gets the gift. During my childhood days, I used to get a lot of them and the biggest/costliest one being my PC, which I received 8 years ago(It still works great and run Debian 7 with XFCE, being used by my younger brothers). After that, I don't remember receiving any gifts on my Birthday.
> 
> 
> I have seen my parents exchanging gifts on their birthdays, and even my brothers receive a lot and I too gift them usually tech gadgets. The other chance for receiving gift at this age is from your lover, which unfortunately I don't have. I don't know if this is the case with all who just passed their teenage. My last few birthdays ended up with just few wishes in FB and Twitter and a very few phone calls and messages. Also, since my birthday comes in the holiday season here, I didn't get much chance to celebrate it during the school/college days.
> ...


----------



## D. Strout (May 24, 2013)

*@**mikho*, way to go, you've learned to quote!


----------



## Mun (May 24, 2013)

On the simple basis that you really just want to get stuff it seems you really haven't learned what presents really are.

As such Happy birthday, but nothing from me.

(Side note: as you get older you receive less and less.)




D. Strout said:


> *@mikho*, way to go, you've learned to quote!


Con'ts on your 100th post


----------



## D. Strout (May 24, 2013)

Mun said:


> Con'ts on your 100th post


 

LOL - of all the posts it could have been... Seriously, though, I am curious what mikho intended there.


----------



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

Mun said:


> On the simple basis that you really just want to get stuff it seems you really haven't learned what presents really are.


Just take it with as the fun side.


Mun said:


> (Side note: as you get older you receive less and less.)


May be


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2013)

I understand your motive and all I could give now is to say happy birthday to you  may a great day lie ahead for you tomorrow. Free stuff from strangers don't really come by that often but treat yourself and get yourself a VPS


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> *@mikho*, way to go, you've learned to quote!


Must have accidently pressed post when I put the phone back into my pocket 


Mods can delete it if they feel the need to do it. I take full responsibility for the humorous consequences it has caused the users of vpsBoard.


----------



## mojeda (May 24, 2013)

I haven't gotten a present for my birthday for the past few years, however my family and I will go out to dinner or lunch.


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)

Tomorrow is my birthday too, and another good friend of mine. May 25th is surely a great day.

My family isn't made of money. I'm lucky to get a phonecall or acknowledgement from the father, not that we're on bad terms, just because I'm a 'grown ass man' and after I turned 18 (moved out on my 18th birthday to a place I rented downtown) I was on my own. I may get $20 or something from my Mom too.

I just treat myself and get myself gifts.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 24, 2013)

Ivan said:


> I understand your motive and all I could give now is to say happy birthday to you  may a great day lie ahead for you tomorrow. Free stuff from strangers don't really come by that often but treat yourself and get yourself a VPS



If he was known, gifts would be dropping like rain  :lol:


----------



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday too, and another good friend of mine. May 25th is surely a great day.


Happy Birthday to both of you!



MannDude said:


> I'm lucky to get a phonecall or acknowledgement from the father,


My mother remembers by birthday and she will remind me of it one or two days before and will ask me to go to Temple on that day. I don't remember my father wishing me birthday in the past few years.


A Jump From Let said:


> If he was known, gifts would be dropping like rain  :lol:


I take this as one way of getting known here


----------

